# Striving to learn and make my own style.



## Rakim (Jan 13, 2022)

Rakim, Bubba kush. My third plant. This one started with the Fox Farms Trio and doing better then any other plant i


----------



## Growdude (Jan 14, 2022)

I would stick to a style that's tried and true.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 14, 2022)

my style is plenty of cal-mag and when I think my plants are ready to harvest , you guessed it , wait two more weeks


----------



## pute (Jan 14, 2022)

No two grows are ever exactly alike.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 14, 2022)

Growdude said:


> I would stick to a style that's tried and true.



exactly….that is why I went with the Lucas Formula

ive modified these measurements to fit my style

for example , seedlings get a 1 to 2 ratio of Micro Grow and Bloom not a 5 - 10 ratio


----------



## pute (Jan 14, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> exactly….that is why I went with the Lucas Formula
> 
> ive modified these measurements to fit my style
> 
> ...


Exactly what I said...we all modify little things to fit our altitude, humidity and temperature....exc


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 14, 2022)

pute said:


> Exactly what I said...we all modify little things to fit our altitude, humidity and temperature....exc




could you repeat that please?


----------



## pute (Jan 14, 2022)

Exactly what I said...we all modify little things to fit our altitude, humidity and temperature....exc


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 14, 2022)

Huh? ^^^^^


----------



## Bubba (Jan 14, 2022)

^^^^whut?

Bubba


----------



## pute (Jan 14, 2022)

Clears throat......let me make myself perfectly clear.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 14, 2022)




----------

